# Ataques racistas a la comunidad gitana de Jaén, silenciada por los mass media



## Turgot (20 Jul 2022)

Un auténtico progromo, apenas detenido por la Benemérita









Condenan los incidentes en Peal de Becerro (Jaén) y piden protección para las familias gitanas del municipio

A la caza del gitano en Jaén tras el asesinato de un joven de 29 años a puñaladas

Denuncian ante la Fiscalía 'las agresiones' a familias gitanas de Peal de Becerro


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (20 Jul 2022)

Vaya... seguro que no han hecho nada... los atacan gratuitamente... ya... claro...


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (20 Jul 2022)

VIVANLASCAENAS dijo:


> Menudo hijo de la grandisima puta el juntaletras progre.
> 
> Matan a un joven del pueblo y reciben su merecido. No hay más.



Del moronegro, del gitano y del mulo, cuanto más lejos, más seguro.


----------



## ShellShock (20 Jul 2022)

Conozco esa zona. En el sur de Jaén y el norte de Granada hay pueblos totalmente tomados por los putos gitanos. Son capaces de liarse a tiros entre ellos por líos de drogas en mitad de la calle y matar a cualquier payo que se cruce. Les suda la polla todo. Habría que meter al ejército allí a reventarlos, porque no hay manera de que se comporten como seres humanos.


----------



## AMP (20 Jul 2022)

VIVANLASCAENAS dijo:


> Menudo hijo de la grandisima puta el juntaletras progre.
> 
> Matan a un joven del pueblo y reciben su merecido. No hay más.



El juntaletras también es inmigrante de vigésimoquinta generación.


----------



## Fadrique Alfonso de Doria (20 Jul 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Conozco esa zona. En el sur de Jaén y el norte de Granada hay pueblos totalmente tomados por los putos gitanos. Son capaces de liarse a tiros entre ellos por líos de drogas en mitad de la calle y matar a cualquier payo que se cruce. Les suda la polla todo. Habría que meter al ejército allí a reventarlos, porque no hay manera de que se comporten como seres humanos.











Gran Redada - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (20 Jul 2022)

Y que quieres que sienta lástima por ellos? No soy de generalizar, pero si te contase a lo que se dedican a hacer muchos de ellos en mi pueblo...


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (20 Jul 2022)

Jajajajajjaajjajajaja

@Turgot 

Donde vives ?

Es para un amigo


----------



## Lord Vader (20 Jul 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Conozco esa zona. En el sur de Jaén y el norte de Granada hay pueblos totalmente tomados por los putos gitanos. Son capaces de liarse a tiros entre ellos por líos de drogas en mitad de la calle y matar a cualquier payo que se cruce. Les suda la polla todo. Habría que meter al ejército allí a reventarlos, porque no hay manera de que se comporten como seres humanos.



Es la zona mas poblada, según esto


----------



## ShellShock (20 Jul 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Es la zona mas poblada, según esto



Sí, son una puta plaga. Totalmente salvajes y les importa una mierda matar a un niño, a un viejo o lo que sea, siempre que sea payo. El odio y racismo que tienen contra nosotros es brutal.


----------



## Flecky's (20 Jul 2022)

y la guardia civil va a defender a los gitanos, obviamente

el mundo al reves


----------



## Maerum (20 Jul 2022)

jajaja puto progre de mierda, que se jodan los gitanos.


----------



## Alatristeando (20 Jul 2022)

¿Qué edad tiene el junta letras?


----------



## carhacol (20 Jul 2022)

No son ataques racistas. Lo que pasa es que el que ha abierto el hilo no conoce a esa gente y que funcionan por clanes. Así es que hay que acabar con todos. Como cuando detienen a un clan de prostitución o de narcotráfico. Si hubieran sido racistas en ese pueblo, las casas quemadas no estarían en zona urbana y se ven que son buenas construcciones. Vivirían lejos del pueblo. Eso ya pasó en Mancha Real y en Martos.


----------



## Busher (20 Jul 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Un auténtico progromo, apenas detenido por la Benemérita
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Albion (20 Jul 2022)

Me bajo al mercarroña a comprar kleenex que me van a hacer falta.


----------



## Abrojo (20 Jul 2022)

un saludo al Secretariado Gitano


----------



## Ordel (20 Jul 2022)

No sé si me suda la polla o la polla me suda.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (20 Jul 2022)

Esto pasa por ser unos mierdas buenistas progres. Si hubiera COJONES no habríamos perdi0 las posesiones de fábrica y sería la patria ideal para esta gente. Al puto desierto.


----------



## Vientosolar (20 Jul 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Conozco esa zona. En el sur de Jaén y el norte de Granada hay pueblos totalmente tomados por los putos gitanos. Son capaces de liarse a tiros entre ellos por líos de drogas en mitad de la calle y matar a cualquier payo que se cruce. Les suda la polla todo. Habría que meter al ejército allí a reventarlos, *porque no hay manera de que se comporten como seres humanos.*



¿Tú pedirías a las moscas vinagreras que se comporten como seres humanos? ¿Y a los pollos de granja? No, ¿verdad? ¿Y por qué? Porque no lo son, no son humanos! Claaroo! Pero a los gitanos sí se lo puedes pedir, ¿eh? Mira que sois discriminotorios, a las moscas, pollos perros y gatos no se lo exiges, pero justo a los gitanos, sí. Qué injusto.


----------



## Charlie_69 (20 Jul 2022)

Lo que estan silenciando es lo que deberia hacer el resto de España, para que no los imiten y pase lo mismo en todos los pueblos, que todo el mundo esta hasta los cojones de los gitanos de mierda que en 500 años solo han aportado crimen y parasitismo


Nada mas terminar la guerra unos gitanos robaron en el pueblo todavia en ruinas de mi abuelo, se los llevaron de paseo al monte y desde ese dia dejaron de robar, adivinad la criminalidad de los gitanos con Franco, adivinen


----------



## lascanteras723 (20 Jul 2022)

Sin ayudas es que se morirían.


----------



## espada de madera (20 Jul 2022)

*tradición*
costumbre que se mantiene de generación en generación

Si no les gustan las costumbres del pueblo, pues que se marchen del pueblo. Es como si va ahora un jienense a Pamplona a decir que hay que quitar los toros. Son las costumbres del pueblo y hay que respetarlas. Allí en Jaén es costumbre mostrar desaprobación cuando agreden a un vecino. De toda la vida.

vecinos de Martos - Jaén incendian 300 viviendas de familias gitanas

14 julio 1986

...Unos *200 vecinos de Martos*, localidad de la provincia de *Jaén* con más de 20.000 habitantes, rociaron con gasolina e incendiaron, sobre las 23.30 del sábado, 30 viviendas de otras tantas familias gitanas ubicadas en la paupérrima barriada de Cerro Bajo...

...*tras conocer la* *agresión sufrida por un joven de Martos...*

...*rociaron con gasolina* las viviendas, a las que posteriormente *prendieron fuego*...


----------



## uberales (20 Jul 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Un auténtico progromo, apenas detenido por la Benemérita
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como gusta ver a los gipsies pasando miedo. Luego a por moros y creo que recuperamos definitivamente el país.


----------



## patroclus (20 Jul 2022)

Fadrique Alfonso de Doria dijo:


> Gran Redada - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por ese enlace, no tenía ni idea de eso.


----------



## Kbkubito (20 Jul 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Un auténtico progromo, apenas detenido por la Benemérita
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver si no queda uno. Ya esta bien!


----------



## Uritorco (20 Jul 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Un auténtico progromo, apenas detenido por la Benemérita
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si su post no es un chiste ¿Quiere que le haga yo una recesión detallada de los ataques "racistas" perpetrados por representantes de la raza calé a los sufridos españoles desde los últimos 700 años?
La población cuando estalla es por que está harta de esa chusma.


----------



## Furymundo (20 Jul 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Conozco esa zona. En el sur de Jaén y el norte de Granada hay pueblos totalmente tomados por los putos gitanos. Son capaces de liarse a tiros entre ellos por líos de drogas en mitad de la calle y matar a cualquier payo que se cruce. Les suda la polla todo. Habría que meter al ejército allí a reventarlos, porque no hay manera de que se comporten como seres humanos.



el ejercito haria lo mismo que la guardia civil.


----------



## Furymundo (20 Jul 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Si su post no es un chiste ¿Quiere que le haga yo una recesión detallada de los ataques "racistas" perpetrados por representantes de la raza calé a los sufridos españoles desde los últimos 700 años?
> La población cuando estalla es por que está harta de esa chusma.



pero la poblacion debe saber quien es su verdadero enemigo
y los tiene ahi mirandolos
con altaneria.


----------



## Furymundo (20 Jul 2022)

Albion dijo:


> Me bajo al mercarroña a comprar kleenex que me van a hacer falta.



para lo de abajo o para lo de arriba ?


----------



## coda (20 Jul 2022)

Parece que no les gusta cuando les dan el mismo trato que dan ellos a los demas


----------



## Uritorco (20 Jul 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> pero la poblacion debe saber quien es su verdadero enemigo
> y los tiene ahi mirandolos
> con altaneria.



Esos no son su verdadero enemigo.


----------



## Furymundo (20 Jul 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Esos no son su verdadero enemigo.



si lo son.  
trabajan para el.
y es la primera linea.

traidores.


----------



## Uritorco (20 Jul 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> si lo son.
> trabajan para el.
> y es la primera linea.
> 
> traidores.



Los de verde pueden ser el enemigo, pero no el "verdadero" enemigo.


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (20 Jul 2022)

AMP dijo:


> El juntaletras también es inmigrante de vigésimoquinta generación.



También es de la etnia, le llaman premoh


----------



## nraheston (20 Jul 2022)

Charlie_69 dijo:


> Lo que estan silenciando es lo que deberia hacer el resto de España, para que no los imiten y pase lo mismo en todos los pueblos, que todo el mundo esta hasta los cojones de los gitanos de mierda que en 500 años solo han aportado crimen y parasitismo
> 
> 
> Nada mas terminar la guerra unos gitanos robaron en el pueblo todavia en ruinas de mi abuelo, se los llevaron de paseo al monte y desde ese dia dejaron de robar, adivinad la criminalidad de los gitanos con Franco, adivinen



Ya lo escribió Cervantes en el libro de "La gitanilla".
La prensa está siendo pragmática, no interesa que se repita lo de El Ejido 2000 o Mancha Real 1991 en otros lugares. Tampoco me sorprende que haya progres y asociaciones progitanas que lo comparen con la "Noche de los cristales rotos" al llamarlo pogromo.


----------



## Pitt o vello (20 Jul 2022)

Qué asco me dan los putos gitanos de mierda, qué ganas tengo de verles sufrir en sus carnes una décima parte de lo que ellos han hecho a miles de payos durante tantos años con total impunidad


----------



## Avioncito (20 Jul 2022)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> También es de la etnia, le llaman premoh
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1129976



Vaya mierda de tupé lleva


----------



## noseyo (20 Jul 2022)

Los mercenarios a defender a los asesinos luego les meten un tiro cuando tratan mediar , si que son peores que los tantos


----------



## nraheston (20 Jul 2022)

A ver, esto no se puede calificar como pogromo. No ha muerto gente, a diferencia de Kielce 1946, Estambul (Constantinopla) 1955 contra griegos, los del enero negro en Baku 1990 contra armenios o Kosovo 2004 contra los serbios


----------



## butricio (20 Jul 2022)

Poco me parece


----------



## jeiper (20 Jul 2022)

¿VOX? ¿VOX? ¿Dónde estás VOX? ¿Quiero verte la colita.


----------



## Santolin (20 Jul 2022)

Hijo d eputa deberías estar dentro d la casa


----------



## jur2017 (20 Jul 2022)

Aplicación de sus propias leyes


----------



## Fadrique Alfonso de Doria (20 Jul 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> Muchas gracias por ese enlace, no tenía ni idea de eso.



Ya se intentó y no se pudió


----------



## Escachador (20 Jul 2022)

No todo son malas noticias


----------



## Ante_Pavelic (20 Jul 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> si lo son.
> trabajan para el.
> y es la primera linea.
> 
> traidores.



Estos junto con los marrónidos son la infantería que hace el trabajo sucio a esos marranos del Talmud a pie de calle. Por lo tanto son cómplices y una pieza fundamental a la hora de imponer los planes de los de arriba por mucho que algunos familiares de picoletos y maderos que se meten por aquí a defenderles digan que "solo cumplen órdenes". Si acatas "órdenes" que van en contra del pueblo entonces automáticamente te conviertes en un traidor y en un cómplice de este sistema criminal.


----------



## Orífero (20 Jul 2022)

No dicen nada porque están entendiendo que ha llegado un punto en el que si lo dicen, las reacciones puede que ya no sean: "jo, mira lo que dice la tele que ha pasado, qué rasistas", si no, "mira, esto es lo que tendríamos que hacer siempre", y acto seguido, se haga.

Por cierto, los progromos son una de esas costumbres ancestrales gitanas de ésas que parecen hacer tanta gracia en la tele.


----------



## Chatarrero (20 Jul 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Un auténtico progromo, apenas detenido por la Benemérita
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay un becario de secretariado gitano cribando este hilo, y lo sabéis.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (20 Jul 2022)

No sé si lo habrán dicho ya. Pero los que tengan un poco de más memoria recordarán también los sucesos de hace unos años en Martos o Mancha Real. Creo que así se llamaban. Desde entonces entiendo que se resolvieron los problemas en esos pueblos.

Es lo bueno de las poblaciones pequeñas, que todo el mundo se relaciona y si asesinan a un vecino al que conoces de toda la vida, es como si te matasen a alguien de la familia. Y además sabes quien ha sido y donde vive.

La España real, la España auténtica. Eso un urbanita progre degenerado nunca podrá entenderlo.


----------



## Paobas (20 Jul 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Un auténtico progromo, apenas detenido por la Benemérita
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Progre, si te pillo por banda, te doy hostias hasta en el carnet de identidad


----------



## Bimb0 (20 Jul 2022)

Basura. Y quienes los defienden son peores


----------



## Tackler (20 Jul 2022)

Soy el único que ha tenido que buscar "pogromo" en el diccionario? Sabía lo que era por contexto, pero jamás había escuchado esa palabra y leo bastante jajajaja. Burbuja, sois unos eruditos.


-Todo lo que les pase a los premohs es poco.


----------



## Azote87 (20 Jul 2022)

Cuando la gente de bien se harta de la impunidad de ciertos personajes es racismo


----------



## Lux Mundi (20 Jul 2022)

Los jienenses les están echando unos cojones increíbles. La putada es que no hay de momento ningún etniano muerto, porque ese es el único etniano bueno, el que está muerto. 

Los etnianos son cobardes y sin su puta plaga de primos no hacen nada y se cagan. 
Hay que unirse para ir a por ellos, no hay otra solución.


----------



## nraheston (20 Jul 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> Soy el único que ha tenido que buscar "pogromo" en el diccionario? Sabía lo que era por contexto, pero jamás había escuchado esa palabra y leo bastante jajajaja. Burbuja, sois unos eruditos.
> 
> 
> -Todo lo que les pase a los premohs es poco.



Porque sobre todo se usa en Israel para recordar linchamientos antijudios, tanto de europeos (sobre todo Rusia, aunque algo también Polonia y la Alemania nazi) como de islamistas (incluyendo los actuales de Francia, no solo mundo árabe), aunque ha habido muchas más víctimas, como griegos, serbios y armenios.

Obviamente, estos disturbios han producido daños materiales, pero al no haber víctimas mortales, no debería calificarse de pogromo, porque segun ese criterio, también fueron pogromos los sucesos de hace 2 años en las ciudades progres americanas en las que ejercieron su violencia los de Black Lives Matter (además de que ahí sí hubo muertes, incluyendo afroamericanos asesinados por otros afroamericanos e intentos de homicidio como el de Kyle Rittenhouse)


----------



## Tackler (20 Jul 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Los jienenses les están echando unos cojones increíbles. La putada es que no hay de momento ningún etniano muerto, porque ese es el único etniano bueno, el que está muerto.
> 
> Los etnianos son cobardes y sin su puta plaga de primos no hacen nada y se cagan.
> Hay que unirse para ir a por ellos, no hay otra solución.



Todavía recuerdo la discusión de un jefecillo de la policía Nacional en un altercado gitano en el que un viejuno gitano decía que iba a traer 40 hombres, que son muchos en su familia. El policía le dijo: "dime bien a cuantos vas a traer con seguridad para yo traer el doble y enseñarte quien manda" Me partí de risa.

La manera que tienen los gitanos de dominar es esa, ir en familia y en manada y como no tienen nada que perder pues echan para atrás a cualquier remero que sí tiene que perder: casa, nóminas etc.

Por eso cuando se sienten amenazados se van de la ciudad y dejan las casas, se la sopla porque se las dieron gratis, a muy bajo precio o son ocupas. Ya ocuparán otras, además de robar, chatarra y mercadillo se puede vivir en casi cualquier ciudad media. Un ciudadano normal se tiene que ir de su ciudad y de primeras está jodido.


----------



## nraheston (20 Jul 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Los jienenses les están echando unos cojones increíbles. La putada es que no hay de momento ningún etniano muerto, porque ese es el único etniano bueno, el que está muerto.
> 
> Los etnianos son cobardes y sin su puta plaga de primos no hacen nada y se cagan.
> Hay que unirse para ir a por ellos, no hay otra solución.



Tu frase viene de los otomanos al justificar el genocidio armenio.

Además, aunque soy un admirador de Fernando VI, si muere un gitano, lo convertirían en mártir, y pondrían a los payos como nazis, la Fuerza Voluntaria del Ulster mató a terroristas del IRA y eso no impidió que asesinaran incluso más que los etarras.


----------



## Lux Mundi (20 Jul 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> Todavía recuerdo la discusión de un jefecillo de la policía Nacional en un altercado gitano en el que un viejuno gitano decía que iba a traer 40 hombres, que son muchos en su familia. El policía le dijo: "dime bien a cuantos vas a traer con seguridad para yo traer el doble y enseñarte quien manda" Me partí de risa.
> 
> La manera que tienen los gitanos de dominar es esa, ir en familia y en manada y como no tienen nada que perder pues echan para atrás a cualquier remero que sí tiene que perder: casa, nóminas etc.
> 
> Por eso cuando se sienten amenazados se van de la ciudad y dejan las casas, se la sopla se las dieron gratis o son ocupas. Ya ocuparán otras.




Madre mía qué respuesta la del caballero caballero jajajaja. 

Si no tienen ni dos hostias, son unos putos mierdas a los que se les va la fuerza por la boca. 

Españoles cobardes que se achantan ante esta chusma infecta. 

En el vídeo de Santander de ayer (abrí un hilo) donde unos putos gitanos de mierda salen por la calle con un cuchillo, una chica les planta cara y mira que la tenían a dos palmos, y con la cuchillos en mano, y la chica con un par diciéndoles cuatro cosas y no se atrevieron a hacerle nada. 

La prueba está en que tardan poco en salir pitando en cuanto de meten en un problema. 
Son escoria que solo entienden el idioma de la violencia. 
Aniquilarlos es lo menos que se merecen.


----------



## Lux Mundi (20 Jul 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> Tu frase viene de los otomanos al justificar el genocidio armenio.
> 
> Además, aunque soy un admirador de Fernando VI, si muere un gitano, lo convertirían en mártir, y pondrían a los payos como nazis, la Fuerza Voluntaria del Ulster mató a terroristas del IRA y eso no impidió que asesinaran incluso más que los etarras.




¿Cuál frase la primera?. No lo sabía. Pero si, cuando muere un etniano siempre es gran noticia. 

Y para evitar que conviertan en mártir a un etniano muerto, lo suyo es aniquilar a toda su familia. No hay otra solución.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (21 Jul 2022)

VIVANLASCAENAS dijo:


> Menudo hijo de la grandisima puta el juntaletras progre.
> 
> Matan a un joven del pueblo y reciben su merecido. No hay más.



Hueles a razista que apestas.


----------



## moramierda (21 Jul 2022)

hasta que todas las ratas no esten muertas no van a dormir tranquilos

que fumiguen a golpe de machete porque las autoridades no van a hacer nada

vamos Jaen! que no quede cuerpo con cabeza

con napalm los regaba


----------



## SaRmY (21 Jul 2022)

Nada de esto hubiera pasado, si no hubieran asesinado al vigilante de seguridad.

*Matan a un vigilante de seguridad en Peal de Becerro*


----------



## VHS (21 Jul 2022)




----------



## Sonico (21 Jul 2022)

Turgot es folla moros y pro etnia.


----------



## Sonico (21 Jul 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> Los mercenarios a defender a los asesinos luego les meten un tiro cuando tratan mediar , si que son peores que los tantos



El problema no son los perros, sino sus amos que con sus leyes defienden a ocupas, ladrones, asesinos e inmigrantes ilegales.


----------



## Pollepolle (21 Jul 2022)

Vox que dice de todo esto??


----------



## Gorrión (21 Jul 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> pero la poblacion debe saber quien es su verdadero enemigo
> y los tiene ahi mirandolos
> con altaneria.



¿Tu sabes por qué 4 gatos pueden parar a un tumulto de gente?

Yo todavía no le he entendido.


----------



## Magufillo (21 Jul 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Vox que dice de todo esto??



VOX con el pueblo gitano y tal...


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (21 Jul 2022)

Me parece muy mal que los medios silencien esto, que lo mismo la gente se apunta.


----------



## Gorrión (21 Jul 2022)

Magufillo dijo:


> VOX con el pueblo gitano y tal...



Entre los gitanos, los panchitos y que son pro-vacunas, se están coronando los hijos de al gran puta.

Otros traidores como cualquier partido político y sus votantes.


----------



## Furymundo (21 Jul 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> ¿Tu sabes por qué 4 gatos pueden parar a un tumulto de gente?
> 
> Yo todavía no le he entendido.



pistola.?


----------



## Gorrión (21 Jul 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> pistola.?



¿A cuantos crees que podrían matar antes de que se les echaran todos encima?

A mi una pistola no me dice nada ¿Qué es lo peor que te puede pasar, que te maten? Me parece hasta un regalo.

No se puede ser tan indigno, no hay escusas.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (21 Jul 2022)

Fadrique Alfonso de Doria dijo:


> Gran Redada - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alguien se ha parado a leer el artículo??
Escrito sin ninguna duda por un antiblanco. 
Poco más y te dice que los haitanos hicieron las carreteras y el alcantarillado.


----------



## Hamazo (21 Jul 2022)

Lo he comentado y no solo yo. La gente está hasta la polla del victimismo de este tipo de etnias que se protegen y excusa en todo lo que delinquen en el racismo. Hablamos de gente que de entrada lo tienen todo, incluso casa por VPO y la gente os aseguro que ya no traga con el tema del racismo. Que se vayan preparando todo este tipo de gente. Se les viene muy gorda de rebote por tantos años de vivir del cuento a costa los demás , y delinquiendo.


----------



## Hamazo (21 Jul 2022)

El tema del victimismo se acaba. Y más aún el vivir acosta de esto. La gente no traga. Esta literalmente harta y cada vez estamos presenciando más y más respuestas. Es cuestión de tiempo que esto pete.


----------



## eL PERRO (21 Jul 2022)

Hay que votar bien


----------



## Paddy McAloon (21 Jul 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Esto pasa por ser unos mierdas buenistas progres. Si hubiera COJONES no habríamos perdi0 las posesiones de *fábrica* y sería la patria ideal para esta gente. Al puto desierto.



¿Africa?


----------



## Furymundo (21 Jul 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> ¿A cuantos crees que podrían matar antes de que* se les echaran todos encima?*
> 
> A mi una pistola no me dice nada ¿Qué es lo peor que te puede pasar, que te maten? Me parece hasta un regalo.
> 
> No se puede ser tan indigno, no hay escusas.



el problema esta ahi 

eso no va a pasar de momento

y lo sabemos


----------



## DCLXVI (21 Jul 2022)

¿No se podría crear para ellos una especie de Israel en algún lugar del mundo?

Aunque ya no hay lugares vacíos.

Y dadas sus costumbres, no creo que ese estado pudiese ni empezar a andar.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (21 Jul 2022)

El dia que los remeros se cansen pasara como en el 33 en Alemania.

Los remeros se cansaron y tiraron por la solucion final.


----------



## Gorrión (21 Jul 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> el problema esta ahi
> 
> eso no va a pasar de momento
> 
> y lo sabemos



Lo se, por eso nunca me verás en una manifestación, solo hay cobardes.


----------



## nraheston (21 Jul 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> ¿No se podría crear para ellos una especie de Israel en algún lugar del mundo?
> 
> Aunque ya no hay lugares vacíos.
> 
> Y dadas sus costumbres, no creo que ese estado pudiese ni empezar a andar.



Si pudiera elegir, creo que el Sahara Occidental sería buen lugar para ellos, y asi nos sería más barato tener fosfatos. Podrían hacer como los mormones en Utah, o los amish en Pensilvania, pero yo tampoco creo que prosperen.


----------



## Porestar (21 Jul 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> ¿A cuantos crees que podrían matar antes de que se les echaran todos encima?
> 
> A mi una pistola no me dice nada ¿Qué es lo peor que te puede pasar, que te maten? Me parece hasta un regalo.
> 
> No se puede ser tan indigno, no hay escusas.



Si estás dispuesto hasta a que los verdes te peguen un tiro el viaje hasta Peal es lo de menos, ve allí y demuéstralo, _no se puede ser tan indigno_ como para no hacer nada. Yo te pago el viaje.


----------



## Gorrión (21 Jul 2022)

Porestar dijo:


> Si estás dispuesto hasta a que los verdes te peguen un tiro el viaje hasta Peal es lo de menos, ve allí y demuéstralo, _no se puede ser tan indigno_ como para no hacer nada. Yo te pago el viaje.



Lo que tu quieres que haga se llama hacer el subnormal, y así no se consigue nada. Solo tampoco se consigue nada.

Eres un mierdas, pero eso ya lo sabías.


----------



## Porestar (21 Jul 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Lo que tu quieres que haga se llama hacer el subnormal, y así no se consigue nada. Solo tampoco se consigue nada.
> 
> Eres un mierdas, pero eso ya lo sabías.



El mierdas eres tú, quejándose mientras come doritos de que la gente no se eche encima de los guardias, bocazas subnormal.


----------



## Gorrión (21 Jul 2022)

Porestar dijo:


> El mierdas eres tú, quejándose mientras come doritos de que la gente no se eche encima de los guardias, bocazas subnormal.



Yo solo digo que es raro, que hasta donde yo se los de verde sangran igual. Igual es que no están tan enfadados, que en realidad no tienen honor ni cojones, y por eso montan follón, para que vengan los otros y escudarse en que no se podía, que había una barrera de 4 monos impidiéndolo.

El que quiere hacer justicia de verdad se lo monta de otras maneras, y el trabajo sale adelante.

¿Es usted un secuestrador/extorsionador del estado? ¿Quién cojones es capaz de defender esa banda terrorista que se caga en la constitución?

Hay que ser miserable.


----------



## Porestar (21 Jul 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Yo solo digo que es raro, que hasta donde yo se los de verde sangran igual. Igual es que no están tan enfadados, que en realidad no tienen honor ni cojones, y por eso montan follón, para que vengan los otros y escudarse en que no se podía, que había una barrera de 4 monos impidiéndolo.
> 
> El que quiere hacer justicia de verdad se lo monta de otras maneras, y el trabajo sale adelante.
> 
> ...


----------



## pandillero (21 Jul 2022)

Tened cuidado con lo que escribís, que ya está en vigor el nuevo delito del antigitanismo y los cientos de asociaciones gitanas monitorean los foros. 
Burbuja ya ha sido nombrado varias veces en el pasado por estas asociaciones, ahora pueden actuar y lo van a hacer. 
Saludos al Secretariado Gitano.


----------



## Pollepolle (21 Jul 2022)

Hamazo dijo:


> Lo he comentado y no solo yo. La gente está hasta la polla del victimismo de este tipo de etnias que se protegen y excusa en todo lo que delinquen en el racismo. Hablamos de gente que de entrada lo tienen todo, incluso casa por VPO y la gente os aseguro que ya no traga con el tema del racismo. Que se vayan preparando todo este tipo de gente. Se les viene muy gorda de rebote por tantos años de vivir del cuento a costa los demás , y delinquiendo.



Si tan de puta madre viven, hazte gitano.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (21 Jul 2022)

No seré yo quien justifique nada, pero si reciben ataques, que examinen por qué.


----------



## Mongolo471 (21 Jul 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Si tan de puta madre viven, hazte gitano.



Eso solo vale, si quieres entrar dentro de una mafia familiar dedicada a la delincuencia de todo tipo, especialmente al narcotráfico.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (21 Jul 2022)

Los getanos semoh weeeeenos


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (21 Jul 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Si tan de puta madre viven, hazte gitano.



¿Y recibir una paguica por no hacer nada? ¿Dónde hay que firmar? Mándame un link del formulario, por favor.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (21 Jul 2022)

Bueno, uno de los suyos apuñaló a un chaval de 29 años. El pueblo responde aplicando la ley gitana que tanto gusta a los gitanos.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (21 Jul 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Conozco esa zona. En el sur de Jaén y el norte de Granada hay pueblos totalmente tomados por los putos gitanos. Son capaces de liarse a tiros entre ellos por líos de drogas en mitad de la calle y matar a cualquier payo que se cruce. Les suda la polla todo. Habría que meter al ejército allí a reventarlos, porque no hay manera de que se comporten como seres humanos.



La guarra civil es un cuerpo militar. Ahí tienes su función y sus "valores".


----------



## Smoker (21 Jul 2022)

Seguro que es injustificado


----------



## B. Golani (21 Jul 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Un auténtico progromo, apenas detenido por la Benemérita
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pues como me alegro , que se vayan al Punjab , que es su patria ancestral. Ahhhhh !!!!! que allí no perciben paguitas !!!!


----------



## chainsaw man (21 Jul 2022)

No se como lo hacen pero todos los gitanos que he conocido te la intentan liar de una u otra forma, da igual que les des ayuda, comida, ropa para sus hijas, no ellos se siempre se van a creer con derecho a mas y si no se lo das te lo van a quitar de una u otra forma.
Yo lo que no entiendo es como pueden ser tan gilipollas algunos teniendo hijos y sabiendo que pueden ser ellos los que paguen las represalias y aun asi, la siguen liando...


----------



## Mink (21 Jul 2022)

Poco me parece


----------



## Aindri (21 Jul 2022)

Jaén...menudos seres de luz...

Esto no se arregla con violencia, sino votando más a MUGREMOS o a Antoñio y pintando más bancos LGTB y Trans...









Pintan nuevos bancos arcoiris y trans en los parques jienenses


El Ayuntamiento se iluminará para conmemorar los días de la Infancia, del Gitano Andaluz y de las Personas con Discapacidad




www.ideal.es


----------



## pepeleches (21 Jul 2022)

Yo creo que, como pasa tanto últimamente, el puñetero problema es el identitarismo. 

Hace ya bastantes años tuve una temporada (pequeña) de contacto con gente gitana por circunstancias que no vienen al caso. Y conocí otra cara, de la gente normal y currante. Que era el grupo con el que tuve relación. Muy hospitalaria, mucho más abierta de lo que pensaba ciertamente. 

¿El problema? Pues que la delincuencia que por supuesto existe, se concibe desde otro punto de vista. Porque yo distingo entre delincuentes y no delincuentes. Y me la suda el color tanto de unos como de otros. 

Sin embargo me quedó la sensación de que entre ellos ese identitarismo de raza, hace que la gente que lleva una vida normal salga perjudicadísima. Porque es precisamente mucho menos visible que el traficante que hace de 'avatar' para toda la raza, cuando seguramente es muchísimo más minoritario. 

Pasa con lo mismo que con las tradiciones. Eso de que las gitanas esté medio casadas con 16 años y tengan que llegar vírgenes al matrimonio y tal, seguramente lo siguen una pequeña minoría. O lo del patriarca, o lo de la justicia interna del grupo. Sin embargo es lo que culturalmente se trasmite como seña identitaria. Seguramente también son minoría, como unos talibanes que intentan imponer sus normas a los demás, pero sin conseguirlo. 

Creo que a nadie le importaría una mierda tener un vecino (y es aplicable a cualquier otra raza...) que sea gitano, si el tío trabaja en un taller, lleva una vida normal, no da ningún problema a nadie. Sin saber porcentajes, eso existe, y eso fue lo que vi; pero está muy muy superado por el cliché de la chabola, la droga, la paguita, etc. 

Quizás los que deberían romper con esto deberían ser ellos. Pero no el que sale en la TV en una chabola con un Mercedes pidiendo que le den un piso porque le discriminan mucho, sino al revés. Que le tío que sea fresador tornero y se haya ganado su propia vida, sea el que reniegue de todo lo que se le supone que es 'cultura' (falso!) gitana. Porque cultura puede ser el flamenco, pero nunca hacer que tu hija se case con 17 años. 

Mi sensación es que no lo hacen por miedo. Porque precisamente los otros son los que son mala gente, están mucho más asilvestrados y son los que se mueven en el mundo de las drogas y la violencia...y no se atreven.


----------



## sasuke (21 Jul 2022)

La etnia , no sé porque no los echamos en su momento junto a los moros y los judíos, parecer que el pueblo está despertando, esos de Jaén tienen los huevos bien gordos, muy bien hecho


----------



## Bernaldo (21 Jul 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Yo creo que, como pasa tanto últimamente, el puñetero problema es el identitarismo.
> 
> Hace ya bastantes años tuve una temporada (pequeña) de contacto con gente gitana por circunstancias que no vienen al caso. Y conocí otra cara, de la gente normal y currante. Que era el grupo con el que tuve relación. Muy hospitalaria, mucho más abierta de lo que pensaba ciertamente.
> 
> ...



Claro, les tienen el mismo miedo, o más, del que le puedan tener los demás.


----------



## Furymundo (21 Jul 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> Tened cuidado con lo que escribís, que ya está en vigor el nuevo delito del antigitanismo y los cientos de asociaciones gitanas monitorean los foros.
> Burbuja ya ha sido nombrado varias veces en el pasado por estas asociaciones, ahora pueden actuar y lo van a hacer.
> Saludos al Secretariado Gitano.



entoces nos vengaremos
venganza burbujera.
hasta que solo quede uno 
o los burbujos o los tanos.


----------



## Furymundo (21 Jul 2022)

sasuke dijo:


> La etnia , no sé porque no los echamos en su momento junto a los moros y los judíos, parecer que el pueblo está despertando, esos de Jaén tienen los huevos bien gordos, muy bien hecho



porque algun cacique se aprovechó de la inseguridad que generan. 
recuerda que los politicuchos estan para aparentar que solucionan problemas 
jamas tienen intencion de solucionarlos.


----------



## Kabraloka (21 Jul 2022)

ahora piden protección
pues que los protejan en la casa del alcalde lo de los diputados provinciales


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (21 Jul 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Yo creo que, como pasa tanto últimamente, el puñetero problema es el identitarismo.
> 
> Hace ya bastantes años tuve una temporada (pequeña) de contacto con gente gitana por circunstancias que no vienen al caso. Y conocí otra cara, de la gente normal y currante. Que era el grupo con el que tuve relación. Muy hospitalaria, mucho más abierta de lo que pensaba ciertamente.
> 
> ...



Hay dos problemas, la dificultad inicial para distinguirlos y la otra, la familia extensa gitana con ovejas muy negras. El arraigo familiar es tan fuerte que siguen dándole cuerda a escoria drogadicta y violenta que deberían haber desconocido. Yo también conozco gitanos remeros autónomos y de vez en cuando reciben visitas de primos psicópatas. La única lucha del Estado contra los clanes de la droga es por la diversidad, necesitamos más clanes pakistaníes y dominicanos.


----------



## EL PeRRo. (21 Jul 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Es la zona mas poblada, según esto



GITANOTOREROLANDIA.


----------



## ahondador (21 Jul 2022)

sasuke dijo:


> La etnia , no sé porque no los echamos en su momento junto a los moros y los judíos, parecer que el pueblo está despertando, esos de Jaén tienen los huevos bien gordos, muy bien hecho




--- Pimo... que nos están matando aqui en Jaen

--- Nada... venirse tos pacá pa la cañada


Con estos la cosa nunca termina bien para algún pallo


----------



## Blackmoon (21 Jul 2022)

Para ataque racista el que hicieron al asesinado


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (21 Jul 2022)

Yo todavía recuerdo esta noticia ,y la pena que me dio el pobre hombre.








Un camionero muere linchado tras arrollar y matar a un bebé de un año en Valencia


La tragedia comenzó cuando un camionero atropelló y mató a un niño gitano de 12 meses mientras maniobraba junto a una base de contenedores del Puerto




elpais.com


----------



## B. Golani (21 Jul 2022)

a mi me parece un ejemplo a seguir


----------



## Lumpen (21 Jul 2022)

Poco me parece


----------



## mxmanu (21 Jul 2022)

Progromo dice el subnormal      


Ojalá fuera un pogromo como dios manda


----------



## Gotthard (21 Jul 2022)

Siembra vientos, recoge tempestades. Esto vale para todos, gitanos y payos.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (21 Jul 2022)

LA gente hasta la polla de la etnia , y los progres defiendolos


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (21 Jul 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> Tened cuidado con lo que escribís, que ya está en vigor el nuevo delito del antigitanismo y los cientos de asociaciones gitanas monitorean los foros.
> Burbuja ya ha sido nombrado varias veces en el pasado por estas asociaciones, ahora pueden actuar y lo van a hacer.
> Saludos al Secretariado Gitano.



Precisamente es lo que pretende el hijo de la grandísima puta del OP: que alguien salte y así pueda ser denunciado.

No caigáis en la trampa. Debería aprovecharse este hilo para, en cada post, decirle a @Turgot que es un hijo de la grandísima puta.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (21 Jul 2022)

@Turgot hijo de la grandísima puta.


----------



## Shingen (21 Jul 2022)

Normal, la gente está hasta la polla de la gentuza que no puede ser nombrada


----------



## Furymundo (21 Jul 2022)

que dice el follagitanos de colin rivas ?


----------



## cebollin-o (21 Jul 2022)

Dice Antonio que la culpa es del cambio climático


----------



## Silluzollope (21 Jul 2022)

Andaos con ojo, que el calvo suelta las ips muy fácilmente


----------



## Otrasvidas (21 Jul 2022)

Qué hijos de puta. Mira que enfadarse por el salvaje asesinato de un joven inocente. ¿A dónde vamos a llegar? ¿A DONDE?


----------



## Sonico (21 Jul 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Vox que dice de todo esto??



Que eres tonto pero que aún no lo sabes.


----------



## Guanotopía (21 Jul 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Yo creo que, como pasa tanto últimamente, el puñetero problema es el identitarismo.
> 
> Hace ya bastantes años tuve una temporada (pequeña) de contacto con gente gitana por circunstancias que no vienen al caso. Y conocí otra cara, de la gente normal y currante. Que era el grupo con el que tuve relación. Muy hospitalaria, mucho más abierta de lo que pensaba ciertamente.
> 
> ...



El problema de los gitanos moderados es que no condenan a los gitanos extremistas, y que de vez en cuando no les importa aprovecharse de lo generado por los extremistas.

¿Has visto manifestaciones o declaraciones de gitanos criticando sus costumbres o pidiendo leña contra los delincuentes?

No, lo único que hacen es quejarse del racismo, incluso sin venir a cuento, y aprovecharse de su fama cuando les conviene. Todo el mundo sabe que en los hospitales ellos pueden estar toda la tropa o colarse, y lo hacen moderados y extremistas porque saben que tienen carta blanca. ¿Has visto alguna condena por parte de las asociaciones gitanas a las múltiples agresiones que sufren los sanitarios o los profesores?

Ellos nunca hacen nada mal, son los payos, ¿que no llevan a los niños al colegio? La culpa es del racismo de los payos por no ponérselo fácil, ¿que una familia se lía a tiros con otra? Pues no hay que meterse porque son asuntos suyos y la ley gitana es distinta. ¿Que en un colegio o barrio los chavales son robados y apaleados por gitanos? La culpa es de la pobreza que les condiciona a tener ese comportamiento, y así con todo.


----------



## TravellerLatam (21 Jul 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Conozco esa zona. En el sur de Jaén y el norte de Granada hay pueblos totalmente tomados por los putos gitanos. Son capaces de liarse a tiros entre ellos por líos de drogas en mitad de la calle y matar a cualquier payo que se cruce. Les suda la polla todo. Habría que meter al ejército allí a reventarlos, porque no hay manera de que se comporten como seres humanos.



No se podrá poner algun centro de Refugees por ahi? digo yo


----------



## BogadeAriete (21 Jul 2022)

Traductor progredemierda español
Los vecinos hasta los cojones de una tribu de etnianos amablemente les indican normas de urbanidad. Como no querian la amabilidad, encontraron turbas sedientas de sangre.


----------



## Hermericus (21 Jul 2022)

Lo que habia que hacer con la gitanada es mandarlos a India con los cagaplayas.

Y a sus protectores tipo Turgot tabién.


----------



## Paobas (21 Jul 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Y que quieres que sienta lástima por ellos? No soy de generalizar, pero si te contase a lo que se dedican a hacer muchos de ellos en mi pueblo...



cuenta


----------



## venturk (21 Jul 2022)

Guanotopía dijo:


> El problema de los gitanos moderados es que no condenan a los gitanos extremistas, y que de vez en cuando no les importa aprovecharse de lo generado por los extremistas.
> 
> ¿Has visto manifestaciones o declaraciones de gitanos criticando sus costumbres o pidiendo leña contra los delincuentes?
> 
> ...



Que sepas , que se les paga para q escolaricen a sus hijos.


----------



## Turgot (21 Jul 2022)

¿Disfrutan lo votado?

VOTOS POR PARTIDOS EN PEAL DE BECERRO

PARTIDOVOTOS%PSOE1.27236,93 %PP99228,8 %VOX74621,66 %Cs2126,16 %PODEMOS-IU1865,4 %PACMA150,44 %AxSÍ80,23 %PUM+J40,12 %RECORTES CERO-GV30,09 %PCTE30,09 %RISA30,09 %


----------



## weyler (21 Jul 2022)

pena ninguna, grandes los de jaen 

el problema gitano realmente es el mas acuciante y del que menos se habla en España


----------



## César92 (21 Jul 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Un auténtico progromo, apenas detenido por la Benemérita
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando haya un progromo de verdad me avisas y cojo el tren para participar.

Progromo dice....


----------



## Funciovago (21 Jul 2022)

Lo que tendríamos que hacer es aprender de los gitanos, a ellos les respetan, ¿qué hacen ellos que nosotros no?


----------



## Hamtel (21 Jul 2022)

Les han quemado la casa. Poco me parece


----------



## César92 (21 Jul 2022)

Charlie_69 dijo:


> Lo que estan silenciando es lo que deberia hacer el resto de España, para que no los imiten y pase lo mismo en todos los pueblos, que todo el mundo esta hasta los cojones de los gitanos de mierda que en 500 años solo han aportado crimen y parasitismo
> 
> 
> Nada mas terminar la guerra unos gitanos robaron en el pueblo todavia en ruinas de mi abuelo, se los llevaron de paseo al monte y desde ese dia dejaron de robar, adivinad la criminalidad de los gitanos con Franco, adivinen




En la guerra civil no sé cómo los dos bandos no se dedicaron a hacer limpieza aprovechando el caos. Hubieran contado como "víctimas" de la guerra en los libros de historia.

Hasta el cerdo Companys sabía que eran un problema y que la solución era un campo de concentración en las Canarias.


----------



## Turgot (21 Jul 2022)




----------



## mvpower (21 Jul 2022)

Los impresentables escorias de negro y verde como siempre protegiendo a los delincuentes.


----------



## nraheston (21 Jul 2022)

weyler dijo:


> pena ninguna, grandes los de jaen
> 
> el problema gitano realmente es el mas acuciante y del que menos se habla en España



El problema musulmán le hace la competencia, y algunos como yo lo vemos incluso peor. Pero si, el tema gitano lo han convertido en tabú quienes les dan preferencias mientras hablan de "igualdad"


----------



## César92 (21 Jul 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> Entre los gitanos, los panchitos y que son pro-vacunas, se están coronando los hijos de al gran puta.
> 
> Otros traidores como cualquier partido político y sus votantes.




Todos los partidos políticos obedecen al R78. El R78 está dirigido por Felipe VI que es jefe del estado ¿Y a quién obedece el jefe del estado? 









Felipe VI recibe la Orden de la Jarretera, máxima distinción británica


La ceremonia se ha celebrado en la capilla de San Jorge del Castillo de Windsor




www.google.com






TODOS los partidos políticos en España son un TIMO.


----------



## Bernaldo (21 Jul 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> El problema musulmán le hace la competencia, y algunos como yo lo vemos incluso peor. Pero si, el tema gitano lo han convertido en tabú quienes les dan preferencias mientras hablan de "igualdad"



El tema sarraceno es bastante peor, el caló es relativamente monitorizable y controlable por las autoridades, el de la morisma a partir de ciertas dimensiones es imposible.

Se ha de poner un coto ya mismo a la inmigración de la morisma, más aún, hay que revertir números en Ceuta y Melilla.


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (21 Jul 2022)

Funciovago dijo:


> Lo que tendríamos que hacer es aprender de los gitanos, a ellos les respetan, ¿qué hacen ellos que nosotros no?



Ser impunes. Coño, ¿no ves que las autoridades sólo intervienen para protegerse de la gente decente cabreada?


----------



## Evangelion (21 Jul 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Un auténtico progromo, apenas detenido por la Benemérita
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gitanos asesinados en Peal de Becerro: 0
Payos asesiandos en Peal de Becerro:1


----------



## Funciovago (21 Jul 2022)

Datemvs Maximvs dijo:


> Ser impunes. Coño, ¿no ves que las autoridades sólo intervienen para protegerse de la gente decente cabreada?



¿Y por qué son impunes? ^^


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (21 Jul 2022)

que comunidad ni que comunidad...
yo los que conozco no viven en comunidad sino dando por el culo todo lo que pueden.


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (21 Jul 2022)

Funciovago dijo:


> ¿Y por qué son impunes? ^^



Pregunta a los polis por qué no intervienen contra ellos.


----------



## nraheston (21 Jul 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> El tema sarraceno es bastante peor, el caló es relativamente monitorizable y controlable por las autoridades, el de la morisma a partir de ciertas dimensiones es imposible.
> 
> Se ha de poner un coto ya mismo a la inmigración de la morisma, más aún, hay que revertir números en Ceuta y Melilla.



Si Israel, que no tiene fama de blandengue, no ha sido capaz de revertir números en Jerusalén, mucho me temo que a lo máximo que podemos aspirar es a que no entren más ilegales en Ceuta y Melilla, aunque ayer mismo entraron 21 más, que declaran ser "menores".









La presión migratoria se recrudece en Ceuta y Almería: aluvión de pateras y jóvenes a nado


Los 21 menores que accedieron a la ciudad autónoma pusieron a las autoridades en alerta. En las últimas 24 horas también hubo más de una decena de intervenciones en costas andaluzas




www.elconfidencial.com





Muchos cristianos practicantes, incluido yo, estamos rezando para que los musulmanes abandonen el islam, porque es la única solución que vemos. Muchos se están haciendo evangélicos, o al menos apostatando.









Los cristianos evangélicos de Marruecos, bajo acoso


El reciente desembarco de unos 500 misioneros evangélicos incomoda a las autoridades. Gilberto Orellana salvadoreño que fue uno de esos 500 misioneros, ejercía como profesor de música en el conservatorio de Tetuán era también pastor evangélico que se esforzaba, con mucha discreción, en convertir...




protestantedigital.com













¿Por qué los musulmanes están abandonando el Islam? - Realidad conectada al futuro


Comparte la noticiaNo es un secreto para nadie en el mundo árabe e islámico que hay un aumento constante del fenómeno de abandono del Islam, especialmente entre los jóvenes. Esto…




novum.aeridis.com







https://rafapal.com/2022/01/09/el-islam-esta-implosionando-decenas-de-miles-de-musulmanes-abandonan-su-religion-cada-ano/


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Jul 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Un auténtico progromo, apenas detenido por la Benemérita
> 
> 
> 
> ...






SaRmY dijo:


> Nada de esto hubiera pasado, si no hubieran asesinado al vigilante de seguridad.
> 
> *Matan a un vigilante de seguridad en Peal de Becerro*












YoArnold83 dijo:


> No somos nadie. Ha muerto un vigilante de 29 años en Peal de Becerro cuando trabajaba en una discoteca de portero. No dejó entrar a unas personas (etnianos) y lo acuchillaron por la espalda.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## derepen (22 Jul 2022)

Una historia realmente bien contada, gitanos, ajos, chochos malolientes... lo tiene todo.


----------



## Lux Mundi (22 Jul 2022)

Funciovago dijo:


> ¿Y por qué son impunes? ^^





El mejor resumen a tu pregunta.


----------



## Lux Mundi (22 Jul 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> Si Israel, que no tiene fama de blandengue, no ha sido capaz de revertir números en Jerusalén, mucho me temo que a lo máximo que podemos aspirar es a que no entren más ilegales en Ceuta y Melilla, aunque ayer mismo entraron 21 más, que declaran ser "menores".
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Puede parecer una coña, pero yo soy practicante y cuando rezo, pido por la conversión cristiana de los países islámicos. 

Y también rezo para que los gitanos se extingan, todo hay que decirlo.


----------



## pepeleches (22 Jul 2022)

en tu casa o en mi cueva dijo:


> Hay dos problemas, la dificultad inicial para distinguirlos y la otra, la familia extensa gitana con ovejas muy negras. El arraigo familiar es tan fuerte que siguen dándole cuerda a escoria drogadicta y violenta que deberían haber desconocido. Yo también conozco gitanos remeros autónomos y de vez en cuando reciben visitas de primos psicópatas. La única lucha del Estado contra los clanes de la droga es por la diversidad, necesitamos más clanes pakistaníes y dominicanos.



No conozco tanto la situación como saber las causas. Lo que sí que me pareció que no es miedo, como dice el otro forero. 

Mi sensación es que es algo más identitario. Antes de señalar al delincuente que es gitano, prefiero callarme aunque esté dando mala fama al conjunto. 

Pero no lo sé, puede que sea miedo. Recuerdo ver un documental de los 70/80, donde se hablaba de la población negra de los EEUU, y el flaquísimo favor que se hizo con la integración por subvención una vez que acabó la segregación

Y hablaban que el principal indicador de pobreza era el tremendo abandono escolar. Pero es que lo gordo es que los chavales negros que estudiaban o querían estudiar recibían las burlas del resto. Como que estaba hasta mal visto, que era como hacer cosas de blancos. 

Y eso desmotivaba mucho a los chavales. Porque no solo era dar el callo estudiando, en muchos casos trabajando a la vez, en familias que no tenían recursos. Era ser rechazado socialmente por los suyos. 

Son temas complejos, la verdad. La pena es que 'ganen los malos', me jugaría algo a que hay muchos más honrados que delincuentes. Pero se dejan ver muchísimo menos


----------



## lagartiniano (22 Jul 2022)

Y la ley gitana? 

Ah esa solo vale cuando son 50 gitanos contra un payo 

Si es al revés a llamar a la policía eh, gitanos cobardes, lameojetes de la Guardia Civil?


----------



## Fermi (22 Jul 2022)

Poco me parece.

Yo no dejaba ni uno vivo


----------



## lagartiniano (22 Jul 2022)

Pitt o vello dijo:


> Qué asco me dan los putos gitanos de mierda, qué ganas tengo de verles sufrir en sus carnes una décima parte de lo que ellos han hecho a miles de payos durante tantos años con total impunidad



Me conformaría con quitarles TODAS las paguitas, y contra los criminales, utilizar su propia ley gitana, pero como si la víctima también fuese jincha, iban a acabar una mitad muertos de hambre, y otra mitad muertos apaleados, bueno no, nos quedaría un 1 o 2% de gitanos graciosos y bailaores de los que salen por la tele a modo de muestra.

Y fijense, solo pido aplicar la misma ley gitana de mierda a ellos por respetar su cultura, y no regalarles nada, ahí no hay ni xenofobia ni jostias, ni va a pagar ninguno de los pocos justos por los muchos pecadores.


----------



## 시켈 ! (22 Jul 2022)

Progres diciendo A QUIÉN DEBEMOS ODIAR:


----------



## Okiali (22 Jul 2022)

Ninguna pena. 
Ellos son los que van matando gente y claro como la policia y la justicia no hacen una puta mierda cuando los damnificados se toman la justicia por submano es ataque racista… claro, claro
Cuando ellos la lian matan a algun payo o roban y hacen el hijoputa con los payos no son racistas con nosotros…
De demagogia bien no???


----------



## Bernaldo (22 Jul 2022)

Tan sencillo como montar un paraiso fiscal para atraer empresas y trabajadores peninsulares. 

Antes de 15 años lo reviertes. 



nraheston dijo:


> Si Israel, que no tiene fama de blandengue, no ha sido capaz de revertir números en Jerusalén, mucho me temo que a lo máximo que podemos aspirar es a que no entren más ilegales en Ceuta y Melilla, aunque ayer mismo entraron 21 más, que declaran ser "menores".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TexNolan (22 Jul 2022)

Poco les han hecho.

Han asesinado a un chaval que curraba en seguridad privada por recriminarles sacar vasos fuera de un local. El chaval hacía su puto trabajo.

Los vecinos hicieron lo que tenían que hacer y la GC se tendrían que haber sumado. Está claro que las leyes sólo protegen al delincuente y los policías/GC solo esperan al día 30 para cobrar la nómina. SI LOS VECINOS NO EMPEZAMOS A UNIRNOS, LA COSA SOLO IRÁ A PEOR.

Que un gitano apuñala a un chaval, el barrio entero a apuñalar gitanos.
Que un morito viola a una mujer, el barrio entero, con palos a violar al violador.
Que un sudaca roba en un comercio, el barrio saquea las tiendas latinas de la zona.

Y ASÍ CON TODO, SEÑORES. La mayoría de la gente se entiende hablando, pero unos pocos solo entienden a ostias.


----------



## Escombridos (22 Jul 2022)

Un ataque xenofobo sería si lo atacarán por ser extranjeros o de otra raza pero ahí les quieren dar amor por ser tan bellas personas y eso tiene otro nombre.

Manipuladores de mierda.


----------



## Turgot (23 Jul 2022)

TexNolan dijo:


> Poco les han hecho.
> 
> Han asesinado a un chaval que curraba en seguridad privada por recriminarles sacar vasos fuera de un local. El chaval hacía su puto trabajo.
> 
> ...



¿Cada vez que hay un asesinato hay que quemarle la casa a la familia del perpetrador y a sus vecinos?


----------



## Fausto1880 (23 Jul 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> ...
> La manera que tienen los gitanos de dominar es esa, ir en familia y en manada y como no tienen nada que perder pues echan para atrás a cualquier remero que sí tiene que perder: casa, nóminas etc.
> ...



Razonamiento cobarde.
Todos tenemos lo mismo que perder: la vida.


----------



## Fausto1880 (23 Jul 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> Yo creo que, como pasa tanto últimamente, el puñetero problema es el identitarismo.
> 
> Hace ya bastantes años tuve una temporada (pequeña) de contacto con gente gitana por circunstancias que no vienen al caso. Y conocí otra cara, de la gente normal y currante. Que era el grupo con el que tuve relación. Muy hospitalaria, mucho más abierta de lo que pensaba ciertamente.
> 
> ...



Mis referencias son otras.
A menudo, el gitano trabajador es la oveja negra de la familia, que se avergüenzan de que no haya salido como ellos.
Por cierto, ¿alguna organización gitana lamentando los asesinatos de payos y facilitando la detención de los asesinos?


----------



## TexNolan (24 Jul 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> ¿Cada vez que hay un asesinato hay que quemarle la casa a la familia del perpetrador y a sus vecinos?



El chaval se llevó un navajazo mientras trabajaba, solo por pedirle al gitano de mierda que no sacara vasos del local.

La familia entera huyó del barrio, por supuesto las FCSE no lo van a encontrar ni a buscar, solo hace falta ver cómo protegieron al delincuente cuando la gente se manifestó.

Y en caso de que se le pudiera llevar ante el juzgado, la pena será mínima o directamente ninguna porque se trata de un etniano, será insolvente y demás mierdas.

Los que hacéis este tipo de preguntas nunca habéis perdido un hijo a manos de otro y sufrido el sistema judicial DE MIERDA que tenemos. Por eso las hacéis.

OJO POR OJO. Es lo único que realmente sirve. Lo demás, son tonterías de paletos modernos.


----------



## Bernaldo (24 Jul 2022)

No, lo que hay que hacer es poner el costado izquierdo, para que les cueste menos pinchar

Se te ve muy listo a ti



Turgot dijo:


> ¿Cada vez que hay un asesinato hay que quemarle la casa a la familia del perpetrador y a sus vecinos?


----------



## Turgot (24 Jul 2022)

TexNolan dijo:


> El chaval se llevó un navajazo mientras trabajaba, solo por pedirle al gitano de mierda que no sacara vasos del local.
> 
> La familia entera huyó del barrio, por supuesto las FCSE no lo van a encontrar ni a buscar, solo hace falta ver cómo protegieron al delincuente cuando la gente se manifestó.
> 
> ...



¿No hay gitanos en la cárcel?


----------



## TexNolan (24 Jul 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> ¿No hay gitanos en la cárcel?



Ese es el problema, que a alguno se han dejado fuera. Y como está fuera, se dedica a robar la vida de otros.


----------



## Poseidón (24 Jul 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Es la zona mas poblada, según esto



En Galicia seran pocos pero se hacen notas de carallo. Ajustes de cuentas, a tiros en medio de un mercadillo, amenazas a fiscales, jueces y policias... La creme de la creme.


----------



## Poseidón (24 Jul 2022)

Busher dijo:


>



Esto estaria prohibido hoy en dia. Siempre que veo el video me doy cuenta de todo lo que se ha perdido en apenas 40 años.


----------



## Turgot (24 Jul 2022)

TexNolan dijo:


> Ese es el problema, que a alguno se han dejado fuera. Y como está fuera, se dedica a robar la vida de otros.



Entonces, ¿cada vez que hay un chaval gitano sale de fiesta su vecino de sesenta años en la entrada del chabolo le dice que mate a un segurata, o como va eso?


----------



## TexNolan (24 Jul 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Entonces, ¿cada vez que hay un chaval gitano sale de fiesta su vecino de sesenta años en la entrada del chabolo le dice que mate a un segurata, o como va eso?



Metelos en tu casa y luego me cuentas. Es domingo, no voy a perder mas el tiempo contigo.


----------



## Turgot (24 Jul 2022)

TexNolan dijo:


> Metelos en tu casa y luego me cuentas. Es domingo, no voy a perder mas el tiempo contigo.



El que he perdido el tiempo he sido yo


----------



## Busher (24 Jul 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Esto estaria prohibido hoy en dia. Siempre que veo el video me doy cuenta de todo lo que se ha perdido en apenas 40 años.



Eso a dia de hoy es prision y posteriores navajazos en ella... y todo muy justificado porque a eso... "Noai, nonoai deresho nonoai nonoai".

No es vayamos para atras... es que vamos para abajo, que es peor.


----------



## murti-bing (24 Jul 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> El que he perdido el tiempo he sido yo



Eres gitano? Has tratado con ellos? Trabajado con ellos? Yo alrededor de 4 años (no trabahadó sosiá) en los que vi algunas cosas buenas y muchas fuera de la ley o del civismo más básico. En muchos casos tienen su propia ley … y del comunitarismo no te hablo siquiera. 
El problema es que cuando ellos actúan fuera de la ley la policía no actúa como con los payos, sea por miedo o por comodidad. Y ésto nadie me lo va a negar, por mucho que digas lo de ‘ no hay gitanos en la carse’. 

Los que tienen el monopolio de la violencia en España (véase Europa) no cumplen su cometido y no puedes esperar que la gente baje la cabeza a perpetuidad , por muy triste que sea la venganza para las familias que no tengan nada que ver.

Lo que se me vendría a la cabeza si mataran a un familiar mío no lo puedo contar aquí. Y me imagino que el 99% de las personas normales tampoco.

Muy poca gente da abracitos después de que maten a su hijo, si sabeh usteh lo qui quiero disí.


----------



## CANCERVERO (24 Jul 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Los de verde pueden ser el enemigo, pero no el "verdadero" enemigo.



Los amigos de mi enemigo son mis enemigos.


----------



## Lux Mundi (24 Jul 2022)

Si los gitanos tienen su propia ley, hagamos nosotros nuestras propias leyes. 

Es fácil acabar con esta chusma infecta si nos unimos todos. Los jienenses nos han mostrado el camino.


----------



## Fausto1880 (25 Jul 2022)

Turgot dijo:


> Entonces, ¿cada vez que hay un chaval gitano sale de fiesta su vecino de sesenta años en la entrada del chabolo le dice que mate a un segurata, o como va eso?



Más o menos.
Le dice que no está solo. Que la familia está para lo que haga falta. Que de la cárcel se sale. Que se debe a su familia y a su clan, y que los payos son perros a los que mejor estafar. Que engañar a un payo no es traición sino lo correcto.
También le regala su primera navaja. Y la pistola, si se tercia.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (25 Jul 2022)

Espero que antes del progromo hayan sacado de ahí a los que van en las listas de vox ¿no?


----------



## Lord Vader (25 Jul 2022)

¿Estos que son?


----------



## Turgot (25 Jul 2022)

Que yo no soy racista, pero...


----------



## Turgot (25 Jul 2022)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> Más o menos.
> Le dice que no está solo. Que la familia está para lo que haga falta. Que de la cárcel se sale. Que se debe a su familia y a su clan, y que los payos son perros a los que mejor estafar. Que engañar a un payo no es traición sino lo correcto.
> También le regala su primera navaja. Y la pistola, si se tercia.



Y le pone balas de punta hueca con cianuro


----------



## Turgot (25 Jul 2022)

Si lleva a quemarle la casa a alguien por un delito que no ha cometido sí


----------



## CiclopeBizco (15 Nov 2022)

Yo estuve un tiempo liado con una gitana de mi quinta que vivía en el barrio de Torrero de Zaragoza pero era natural de Cubas de La Sagra. . Era delgada y de buen cuerpo pero le faltaban varios incisivos, algo que la afeaba bastante pero que la beneficiaba a la hora de chuparla. Tenía cuatro hijos y la casa llena de mierda hasta arriba. Vivía con un hermano suyo y la mujer de este. No veáis cómo me acogieron, con qué cariño y con qué cosa. La conocí en el badoo. Me puse un día a hablar con ella y le dije así de primeras que me la quería follar. Me dijo que sí y que fuera directamente a su casa. No hago más que entrar allí y veo un suelo de gres a medio poner con sacos de cemento cola y una sierra radial en el suelo. Varios niños renegridos pasando delante mío y dando voces. En seguida me di cuenta de que me había metido en una casa de gitanos. Me hace entrar al salón.


Allí está la familia al completo con una estufa de butano encendida, la ventana con un cristal roto tapado con un cartón de una caja de zapatos de marca Baerchi. El hermano de la gachi saludándome con gran afecto mientras preparaba una ensalada de endivias con piña, langostinos, endivias y salsa brava. Que estaba cojonuda por cierto. Lo puede comprobar ya que me invitaron a cenar. Después de la ensalada hubo cocido al estilo de ellos y no estaba mal. Allí estuvieron casi un ahora contándome casi todos su vida mientras yo alucinaba en tecnicolor.


Casi todos fumaban, hasta los críos de once años y echaban despreocupadamente las colillas y la ceniza al suelo. Un muchacho de quince años miraba porno delante de todos en un portatil y se quejaba de que no tenía donde meterla y su padre le dice: "Pues aquí tienes a tu tía, vete con ella a la cama". Y responde el mozo: "Bah, ya se la hi metido muchas veces, ya me aburre". Me sacaron un carajillo de napoleón y un davidoff y al final me dijo ella que la acompañara.


Me llevó a un cuarto donde sacó unas mantas muy gruedas y encendió otra estufa de butano. Me dijo que acaba de discutir con ex-marido y que del cabreo que había pillado había decidido acostarse con el primero que se lo pidiera, que resultó ser yo. Cuando se caldeó el ambiente nos despelotamos y terminamos follando durante un par de horas. Chichi muy estrecho, teticas de perra. Mamadas buenísimas por la falta de incisivos, se dejaba dar por todos los lados y a pelico, se tragaba la leche.... Al salir de la casa su hermano se despidió efusivamente de mí y me dijo que siempre se llevaba bien con todos los amigos de su hermana, que le gustaba como eran.


El peor chocho que he tenido el honor de saborear fue el suyo. ¿Sabéis el chiste del que no tenía olfato pero le lloraban los ojos? Pues está basado en hechos reales. Aquello tenía un olor tal que te hacía llorar, cosa normal porque emanaba gases y el ojo se protege. Se te quedaba en los labios como un picor persistente de guindilla, y al hacer contacto la lengua con aquello me supo a hierro, como cuando tocas con la punta de la lengua una pila para ver si tiene carga. Era una mezcla de salazón picante con olor a ultratumba. Pero no podía dejar de libar.
Luego me contó que le habían echado mal de ojo y que tenía que llevar una cabeza de ajo en la copa izquierda del sujetador, cerca del corazón, para que el mal de este lo absorbiera la cabeza de ajo y lo erradicase. Me dijo que a la semana se lo quitó y estaba negro, signo de que había sido curada. Siempre sospeché que en el chocho se metió otra cabeza de ajos y ahí seguía, macerando hasta que el mal se fuese.

Estuve dos meses y medio yendo a esa casa un par de veces a la semana hasta que llegó un día que dejó de cogerme el teléfono y nunca supe más de ella (Ella no me llamó nunca a mí). Nunca tuve ganas de ir a la casa e investigar que porqué no me cogía el teléfono. Me quedé aliviado de hecho.


Las gitanas son la hostia en la cama, junto a las ecuatorianas y una de Talavera con las que estuve liado un tiempo de las mejores experiencias de mi vida.


----------



## RayoSombrio (15 Nov 2022)

Esta gentuza necesita un severo correctivo que les recuerde su lugar.


----------



## espada de madera (15 Nov 2022)

CiclopeBizco dijo:


> Yo estuve un tiempo liado con una gitana de mi quinta que vivía en el barrio de Torrero de Zaragoza pero era natural de Cubas de La Sagra. . Era delgada y de buen cuerpo pero le faltaban varios incisivos, algo que la afeaba bastante pero que la beneficiaba a la hora de chuparla. Tenía cuatro hijos y la casa llena de mierda hasta arriba. Vivía con un hermano suyo y la mujer de este. No veáis cómo me acogieron, con qué cariño y con qué cosa. La conocí en el badoo. Me puse un día a hablar con ella y le dije así de primeras que me la quería follar. Me dijo que sí y que fuera directamente a su casa. No hago más que entrar allí y veo un suelo de gres a medio poner con sacos de cemento cola y una sierra radial en el suelo. Varios niños renegridos pasando delante mío y dando voces. En seguida me di cuenta de que me había metido en una casa de gitanos. Me hace entrar al salón.
> 
> 
> Allí está la familia al completo con una estufa de butano encendida, la ventana con un cristal roto tapado con un cartón de una caja de zapatos de marca Baerchi. El hermano de la gachi saludándome con gran afecto mientras preparaba una ensalada de endivias con piña, langostinos, endivias y salsa brava. Que estaba cojonuda por cierto. Lo puede comprobar ya que me invitaron a cenar. Después de la ensalada hubo cocido al estilo de ellos y no estaba mal. Allí estuvieron casi un ahora contándome casi todos su vida mientras yo alucinaba en tecnicolor.
> ...



Te has follao a una gitana y a una de Talavera y nos lo has puesto ya 100 veces. A ver si eres capaz de juntar 50 euros para salir una noche de fiesta y con suerte ligas para que escribas una historia distinta.


----------



## CiclopeBizco (15 Nov 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> Te has follao a una gitana y a una de Talavera y nos lo has puesto ya 100 veces. A ver si eres capaz de juntar 50 euros para salir una noche de fiesta y con suerte ligas para que escribas una historia distinta.



Si colaboráis voy una noche a la sala Bagdad y os cuento.


----------

